# Courses UK



## rustynuts (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi and a Happy New Year to you All, waiting for the weather to improve so I can start on my BigGreenEgg. Any Smoking courses that are worth going on that anyone knows about.

Regards

Rustynuts


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello.  Welcome.  Afraid I can't say I have seen any courses.  Maybe someone in the group can help.  Good luck.

Danny


----------



## wade (Jan 2, 2014)

I advertised courses locally last summer but had too small a response for me to go ahead with any of them. I will be trying again in late spring this year to see if I have a better response.

The challenge is how to give the course a title that will attract the right people. I did some (limited) market research before creating the course and it turned out that anything called "BBQ" was assumed to be sausages and burgers so people were not interested and anything called "Smoking" was either assumed to be smoked salmon or just resulted in blank looks. Practicality is an issue too as a meaningful smoking course would need to be delivered over a longer period of time than can be fitted in to a single day.

I am in the process of converting my garage into a commercial grade kitchen and so will revisit the courses once that has been completed.

One that you may like to take a look at is the Weber Academy in Oxford. I was given one of their courses as a present last year and although it was relatively basic it was a very enjoyable day.


----------



## rustynuts (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks. I may look at Weber to see if I like it, your right about the problems with Smoking cos of the time involved.
Regards
Michael.


----------



## pfaas (Jan 4, 2014)

A book came with my ProQ smoke generator for written by this outfin in the North West.

http://www.smokyjos.co.uk/Smoky Jos Dates.htm

 They seem to have a few courses and may be of interest.  However being new it may be that everyone knows of them.

Regards Pfaas


----------



## wade (Jan 4, 2014)

I have just taken a look at their site. They look as if they have a good setup there. It is a pity that they are so far from Kent.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi again Micheal, and all followers,

Was interested to see a forum for courses.  My wife has booked me on a course next Sunday 12th Jan, http://www.schoolofartisanfood.org/coursedetail.aspx?ID=38

I will be only to glad to pass on my experiences of the course, and hopefully put some photos up.

Wade, interested in your garage conversation. I recently converted our old workshop into a commercial kitchen, mainly for prep work. We do not have any ovens installed as we cook on site.  If you need any advice or a second opinion PM me.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Smokin

Let us know how the course goes as I may slot myself on the one in April. I have already had a go at most of what they are covering however you always learn new tips and techniques from these course.

The kitchen conversion will have a similar purpose for me. I am currently producing smoked goods for local small scale retail but am preparing to expand into a number of different areas. I recently went through the plans with my local EHO and I am starting to get the necessary product shelf life testing under way. It will also be used for giving small group courses - if I can find more people interested - lol.

Once the base construction has been completed I will give you a shout regarding the fitting as I am sure your experiences will be of great help.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 14, 2014)

So I took myself of to the Curing & Smoking Course bought for a Christmas Prsent for me.

http://www.schoolofartisanfood.org/coursedetail.aspx?ID=38

The venue is in a great setting, Grade 11 listed building.

Refreshments served on arrival, included fresh bread and pastries cooked  in the on site bakery, with bacon and sausage.

Two instructors took the course and they interacted very well. Between them they have many years experience in Butchery. First hour was on the history of Curing & Smoking, breeds of pigs, the science of Curing & Smoking.

Then hands on, first how to cut up half a pig,













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jan 14, 2014






We then started to make products,  Curing products included the following:-

Streaky Bacon
Beef Biltong
Ox Tongue
Ham Hock Terrine
Duck Prosciutto

Smoking products included the following:-
Smoked Countryman's Sausage
Noix de Jambon
Hot Smoked Pork Tenderloin.

We had lunch served which was a full Roast Pork Dinner!

The course was attended by a varied clientele,
Home Smokers
Small Holders/Farms
Restaurant/Bar  & Deli Owners.

People on the course had travelled from all parts of the UK, North Yorkshire, London & Surrey.

Summary of the course,

For the inexperienced, this course is a must, gives a good insight into the Art in a friendly modern environment.

Not sure what an experienced Curer Smoker would learn, but their was talk of them doing a Advanced Course.

We had plenty of product to take home and eat,













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jan 14, 2014






Also a bag of goodies to finish curing at home, Duck, Biltong and Bacon.

If you want any further info please PM me!

Get yourself booked on!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Jan 14, 2014)

It looks like a fun day - thanks for the great photos.

Was much of what you cured ready the same day or were you preparing a batch and then you ate ones they prepared earlier?


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Wade, 

The Hocks had already been cooked, but meat was stripped from bones etc. then it was set using cooking liquor then into a blast chiller at 0'C to set.

We prepared and put Ox Tongue into cure then used one that was ready cured.

Duck  Prosciutto was put into a container, salted and we was give cheese cloth and seasoning mixture to bring home and complete after 24 hour salting period.

Beef Biltong, silverside beef cut into strips into a bag salt and sugar added. Take home rinse off then season with seasoning give, to hang for 12 days.

Streaky Bacon, cut ribs from belly, placed into bag, salt and sugar added. Bag sealed to bring home and cure at home.

The only thing that was not done was the Jambon, for obvious reason, it takes 16 hours to smoke.

So I have three products at home finishing off.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello.  Looks like a pretty good informative course, and you even get food to take home, what else could you ask for?

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 28, 2014)

I put myself on the course today and have just got home. Although it is a fairly basic course it is full of good hints and tips. Very little about smoking but a lot about curing. They don't get too deep about the use of nitrate, unless asked, however most people will come away with something that they are comfortable doing and will taste good. I would recommend it.


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 29, 2014)

where did you have to go for the course


----------



## wade (Apr 29, 2014)

It was at the School of Artisan Food in Welbeck, Nottinghamshire. Quite a way from Kent but the train took the strain.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello Wade.  You were just up he road from me.  I hope you waved as you went by.  I live about 1 mile from the main line.  If I want to go ANYWHERE eats I've gotta cross the train line and the A1 is east of me and so is my job.  THAT'S THE LONGEST LEVEL CROSSING IN ENGLAND.  It's gotta be.  And they must have a hidden camera sokeplace so they can see me coming.  I am CERTAIN it's personal.  One Sunday morning at 05:00 am the gates came down just as I got there.  I sat there for 20 mins.. Nothing crossed the road but a stout carrying a mouse and then the gates came up.  Had a look at that course.  Bacon is on my "to do" list am I am sure I'd learn several tips and hints.  Also a popular course.  Hard to book a date.  Both you and S.M. recommend it so good enough for me.  Will keep the course in mind.  Thanks.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Wade, gland you enjoyed the course. Hope you enjoyed Rich and Chris course, I have done some work for these guys since I did the course, they are starting a business called Rutland Charcuterie, doing mainly Salamis, looked at fridges for them.

They are two good guys, that will answer any questions.

Hope you also enjoyed the hospitality of the school, the food the provide is outstanding as well.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello S.M.  If you know these folks how about asking them to join the Group?  We could use some knowledgeable people like that.  Either they will or won't join but at least they have been invited.  We might be able to pass on some tips to them.  Just an idea.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 29, 2014)

I did pass them (and others on the course) the details of the group and they said that they would take a look.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 30, 2014)

I will email Rich and try to encourage him to join!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 19, 2014)

The School Of Artisan Food, has been named Cooky School of the year!!!!

Smokin Monkey


----------

